# Magee Marsh report 2-17-21



## litg8r (Feb 20, 2011)

Buddy and I went out of Magee yesterday afternoon. Followed trail to 4 miles out and fished one spot 6-7” ice over 25 FOW. We went 1/2. Marked fish but they were negative. Hit many slush pies on way out. Crossed one crack that was closed but that can change. As usual use extreme caution and travel in a group.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Was out of Crane today. If you have a SxS or 4 wheeler, look at Camp Perry. The slush is not as bad out of that access. Drifts and slush are very bad out of Crane. Didn’t see any body with wheels that made it out to any distance. Sleds are no problem. Running 6+ miles. Ice was 7-8” solid. Please everybody watch the winds Sunday night and Monday. She may brake loose.

As far as fishing, it was stellar. Fun fishing in 2 hrs....


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Finally some walleye porn. I’ve been waiting forever for find pics of Erie walleyes. Thanks yrick.


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for the report


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Here’s some morning porn for ya, 2 more to go. Fishing the same holes as yesterday out of Crane. 27 fow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Finished it off with this toad, time to fun fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Gaffed her just in time, Broke the treble hook and front hook at the bottom of the hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

27 for is a hike ! snowball or quad ? Good job on locating a sweet spot!!


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

kisherfisher said:


> 27 for is a hike ! snowball or quad ? Good job on locating a sweet spot!!


Sled for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmoran001 (Feb 15, 2015)

yrick82 said:


> Sled for sure!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice job! Out at Catawba now nothing yet marking a few, walked out 2.5 miles. How far out are you going at crane creek?


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

27 fow is probably 4-6 miles out


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Was 4.2 miles out but west of the pack caught our 12 from 8:30-10 fun fished a bit but wanted to get out before the sun makes it worse. It was a bitch but we made it on quads.


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

AKAbigchief said:


> Was 4.2 miles out but west of the pack caught our 12 from 8:30-10 fun fished a bit but wanted to get out before the sun makes it worse. It was a bitch but we made it on quads.
> View attachment 464615


Did you go out of Crane Creek or Camp Perry!


----------



## George915 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice job guys ! Where are you guys getting bait near crane ?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

George915 said:


> Nice job guys ! Where are you guys getting bait near crane ?


A & J on route 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Crane
A&J for bait


----------



## Rmoran001 (Feb 15, 2015)

AKAbigchief said:


> Was 4.2 miles out but west of the pack caught our 12 from 8:30-10 fun fished a bit but wanted to get out before the sun makes it worse. It was a bitch but we made it on quads.
> View attachment 464615


I know this is a long shot but I really would like to get on some fish tomorrow, it looks like that’s gonna be our last good cold day. Would you be willing to shuttlee out there for some money? I walked out today and it was horrible


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

fisherman 2 said:


> 27 fow is probably 4-6 miles out


Dead on 5 miles where I was at.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

yrick82 said:


> Dead on 5 miles where I was at.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was following your posts, you did well. Heard better reports from that area if you could get out. I was with a group that had a quad so opted for Catawba instead. We found fish there but was challenging hooking them. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Was out of crane creek yesterday and after moving 5 times finally found an active school of fish at 6.2 miles nw. Handled 21 eyes between my buddy and I and went home with our 12 fish. Purple ice pimples and green and gold cleos were the hot baits. Ice was anywhere from 5”-10” depending on where you drilled. Slush wasnt a factor going out but definitely got a little soft coming back in. Sled had no problem going through it. Probably be the last trip on Erie ice this year🥲 but was able to get a newbie out and get him his first Erie eyes through the ice.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

